# On Line Turkey Shoot



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

Seeing I'm laid up for the next few weeks with some pulled muscles in my right shoulder.   
How about we have a, Tradtional only, On line turkey shoot.... 
I would be glad to set things up, track and keep score for everyone. 
May even come up with some more prizes? 
Ya'll ....Interested?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm in!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

how bout a kids division too, i know my son mike would give it a go?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> how bout a kids division too, i know my son mike would give it a go?



Hey...Good Idea...We can do that!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Mar 15, 2010)

yupppper i'm in....


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds great But I can't hardly get close enough to shot one with a shot gun much less my recurve. But I do have some land that I can only bow hunt that has some turkeys I will give it a shot count me in.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

Katera73 said:


> Sounds great But I can't hardly get close enough to shot one with a shot gun much less my recurve. But I do have some land that I can only bow hunt that has some turkeys I will give it a shot count me in.



We will be shooting at a paper targets at various distances  in our yards  
So getting close will not be a problem!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 15, 2010)

What kind of target you thinkin bout?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> What kind of target you thinkin bout?



Bam Bam.....
We will pick out some kind of basic turkey target with scoring rings related to the birds vital areas. 
You got a good idea for one?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey rick, 
 is there some way we could scan one of the turkey head sight in targets, and set up a link so everyone can print out the same target?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> hey rick,
> is there some way we could scan one of the turkey head sight in targets, and set up a link so everyone can print out the same target?



Yep...That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 15, 2010)

sounds fun


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> sounds fun



It will be....Join in on the fun and fling one at..
Ole Tom....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

how about this target;


http://www.remington.com/~/media/Files/Targets/turkeytarget.ashx

5 points for each arrow in the red circle,3 points in the rest of the turkeys head?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> how about this target;
> 
> 
> http://www.remington.com/~/media/Files/Targets/turkeytarget.ashx
> ...



Hey...Print one out...The kills zone on my computer looks  like the size of a coffee can?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

mine came out fine, the red dot is about 2'' in diameter, make sure the size is set at 156% on the top of the page before you print it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

did you actually print it rick?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> mine came out fine, the red dot is about 2'' in diameter, make sure the size is set at 156% on the top of the page before you print it.



OK.....Let's see if we can find one with more scoring rings and it shows the vitals as well....I'm still looking!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> did you actually print it rick?



Nope not yet...To lazy to walk to the back of the house right now. But I will..Maybe...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

if you click on print it should come out looking like this: 

this scan is how it looks on a regular 8 1/2 x 11 paper from the printer


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Mar 15, 2010)

should be easier than that dang tree rat contest!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

Dave...I'm done for the night
Pain meds and bed are in order
Shoulder is killing me...
Let's have some of the others chime in and we can work on this some more tomorrow....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

x 2


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

Husky Bottoms said:


> should be easier than that dang tree rat contest!!!



 
Yep....This one will stand still for longer than  2 seconds


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 15, 2010)

Wish I had a computer so I can join ya'll!!
All I have is a blackberry


----------



## gurn (Mar 15, 2010)

Dave I printed it out and the red dot is 3" Are you sure yours is 2"?

Heres another that wont use too much ink.

http://www.doemasters.com/images/targets/turkeytarget5.jpg


----------



## Elbow (Mar 15, 2010)

Count me in!

Rick, get some sleep and hope you feel better!

Stick, can you get someone to print this out for you?

How many shots do we get?
El


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 16, 2010)

we gonna use Broadheads? Also what distances?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 16, 2010)

hey gurnie,
i like your target better, it's got rings that we could use for scoring.

 stick n string,
 find somone ya know with a printer and join in!


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 16, 2010)

This may be as close as I ever get to a turkey.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 16, 2010)

2wheelfoster gang is in! Hey, this increases my chances of getting one!


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 16, 2010)

I am in,


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 16, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> Wish I had a computer so I can join ya'll!!
> All I have is a blackberry



Send me a PM I will print you up some and mail them down.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 16, 2010)

What will the rules be? Also I have 6 plain orange hunting hats I can donate for prizes.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 16, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> Send me a PM I will print you up some and mail them down.


yeah, but are'nt we suppose to post a pic after we shoot it to verify our score?


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 16, 2010)

gurn said:


> Dave I printed it out and the red dot is 3" Are you sure yours is 2"?
> 
> Heres another that wont use too much ink.
> 
> http://www.doemasters.com/images/targets/turkeytarget5.jpg



I'm in.

I printed it out and it's 2 1/2" dia. on mine.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 16, 2010)

GAcarver said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I printed it out and it's 2 1/2" dia. on mine.



When I printed it the smallest circle is 1.75". I saved the file to my pc, double clicked it and it gave me the option to print it out as an 8x10 picture.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> yeah, but are'nt we suppose to post a pic after we shoot it to verify our score?



PM sent...We can work these details out for him.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 16, 2010)

This sounds like fun, but I sure wish we could find a way to print out some life size targets to make it more archery realistic. I don't plan on shooting for the neck with my longbow. lol


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 16, 2010)

well it was 60 degrees here in the north pole so it got do do a little cheating, i mean testing, of the turkey targets from rick's turkey contest . only the third or fourth time shooting the new bow so it was like shooting someone elses bow, too nice to be mine.

 i like gurnies target, it didn't jump around and move its head nearly as much as the red dot target.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 16, 2010)

this target kept moving and goofin' up my aiming!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea.....And you thoought themz tree rats was tough!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 16, 2010)

So how many shots do we get? When do we need to turn these in by?
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll have all the rules for everyone in a little bit...

Look's like Dave used up a whole quiver full!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

Elbow said:


> So how many shots do we get? When do we need to turn these in by?
> El



Well....El.... 
How many du ya need?  
It only takes one to killz thesez birds? 
Theyz....Dont runn very fur either!
Gurnie.... wud be soo..proud of mee
I'm a chipering pruttie good tu night!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I went down to my friends tonight, put up a print out I think as long as the bird don't move in the first 10 shots I got him.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> I went down to my friends tonight, put up a print out I think as long as the bird don't move in the first 10 shots I got him.



Yep...Me and a bunch of other people are right there with ya...


----------



## Elbow (Mar 16, 2010)

Uh...oh...are you taking those muscle relaxers Bubba??

Okay, I will wait for the official rules.

El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Uh...oh...are you taking those muscle relaxers Bubba??
> 
> Okay, I will wait for the official rules.
> 
> El



I'mmmmm....Verryyy Wee-Waxxxed right now.....Don't  feeellll a thannnng!


----------



## LongBow01 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im in!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

*On Line Turket Shoot Rules*

Well it looks like we have more than enough interest to get this started. So here we go...

This On Line Shoot will start this coming Sunday March 21 and end on April 18, 2010 (4-weeks) 


Practice all you want .... 
* Field Points Only
* Varying distances and angles to be determined weekly  
*Yardage will not exceed 20-yds maximum
* Only one (1) target entered each week for score. 
* Picture showing arrow in target, date, score, signature 
* Targets submitted for score, shall be a single arrow, shot cold with no warm up, from the weekly distance. Make it count! 
* No changes and or additions to slected target allowed  
* Scoring shall be by the "Honor System"
* Anyone...  ... caught "Cheating" will have to clean the Gerogia mud off the bottom of the boots for everyone  who went to state last weekend. 
* If we end up with a tie, We will have a three (3) arrow shoot off. 
 * Chris Spikes target will half the size and twice as far  as the offical target and yardage 
* Well....Jerry Clower said...You have to give everything a sporting chance?


Adult Target:
http://www.fullforceoutdoors.com/targets/turkeytarget.jpg

Note: Change size to 33%

Scoring:
Head shot, less beak area, Shot has to represent a "CLEAN" kill=10
Neck shot, white area only =9
Center of target=8
Second scoring ring=6
All other hits= Minus 2 
Break the line in head, neck  and center of target, counts as the higher score 


Kids Target:
http://www.remington.com/~/media/Files/Targets/turkeytarget.ashx

Set Yardage of 10-yds 
Center=10
Second Ring=5
All Others=1

Have any comments, changes and or suggestion? Now is the time to speak up...

Prizes will be annouced as we gather them up?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 16, 2010)

rick,
did ya say your gettin' some rules put together?


 and as far as all the arrows... shooting arrows is like eating those potato chips... no one can shoot just one!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 16, 2010)

rick,
 can you mark up a target and post it with a sample of the scoring areas?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

I had posted the wrong link. Take a look at the correct one
Setting up these links is being a pain!

Dave ...My printer is down. Please run both of these and make sure they are the right size


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 16, 2010)

the kids link is o.k.    the link for the adult one, i had to shrink it done to 33% for it to come out the right size.

came out like this at 33%:


----------



## gurn (Mar 16, 2010)

Bubba
When you say pratice all you want ,but the shot must be a cold shot.
 Do you mean you can pratice all you want one day, but only the first shot the next day counts. 
By the way, I am proud of ya!!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 16, 2010)

Only one shot? Gulp.........
Okay.....I'll try!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 16, 2010)

gurn said:


> Bubba
> When you say pratice all you want ,but the shot must be a cold shot.
> Do you mean you can pratice all you want one day, but only the first shot the next day counts.
> By the way, I am proud of ya!!



The day you shoot for score, needs to be a cold shot with no warm up. You can do this anytime during the week as you feel like? There will be no set day to shoot for score.


----------

